# What are the longest lived tarantulas?



## aenigmatica8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was wondering, being that I hate to lose a tarantula, the next time I order one I would like to get one with a long life span. What are the most long lived ones you've had/heard of? I tried googling this, but all I came up with was the Mexican Red-Knee. Are there any more you know of? Thanks!


----------



## tarandrewla (Jun 28, 2011)

B. emilia for sure! That's why I just forked out the cash for a 4" female .
From your message I get the sense that you've owned one & had it die? What species/sex/age was it?


----------



## Goomba (Jun 28, 2011)

Grammostola, Aphonopelma, and Brachypelma species.


----------



## Shelob11 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aren't female G. pulchra long lived?


----------



## JC (Jun 28, 2011)

A.chalcodes.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=181759


----------



## k2power (Jun 28, 2011)

To expand on this.  What are some ages people have gotten?  i was considering this question myself last week to see what is usual and exceptional.


----------



## Hillsidedown (Jun 28, 2011)

Eupalaestrus campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) are not the longest lived tarantula but the females can live 20+ years


----------



## imatroll (Jun 29, 2011)

I think G. pulchra is way up there as far as lifespan for females.


----------



## Sesame Sam (Jun 29, 2011)

Any species of Aphonopelma, Brachypelma or Grammostola will do you well. Also Euathlus maybe too. Of course if you get a juvi and it turns out to be male then it reduces its lifespan no matter what species it is.


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 29, 2011)

Those species which are fed less and kept cooler. 

Seriously, there is a reason why lifespan info you find on the internet is no good. How long a tarantula lives and how fast it grows are largely dependent on how it is cared for. 

That isn't to say that some species don't have longer or shorter lifespans.


----------



## beatbear (Jun 30, 2011)

b.smithi based on:
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/B-smithi.html


----------



## aenigmatica8 (Jul 1, 2011)

tarandrewla said:


> B. emilia for sure! That's why I just forked out the cash for a 4" female .
> From your message I get the sense that you've owned one & had it die? What species/sex/age was it?


Thanks! Red-legs are very pretty. Yup, for some reason I've had bad luck with Pink Toes. I've had two females. One got eaten by my Chilean Rose (who crawled over a tiny crack in the divider between their tanks, but needless to say I fixed this), and the other may have died of dehydration, though it did have water. :[ I do not know the age of either of them, unfortunately, because I got them as adults. If I get another one, which I may, I'm going to be sure to pay special attention to it.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

Your replies are very helpful.... Time to do some research!


----------



## aenigmatica8 (Jul 2, 2011)

@flamesbane : Interesting! I know it's true for dogs, that the less you feed them, the longer they will live.

@Sesame Sam : Thanks! I'm going to look those up. I do want to get a juvi!

@imatroll : Those are beautiful! Thanks.

@Hillsidedown : I actually have a female Pink Zebra Beauty which I got as a baby. They're very sweet.

@JC : Interesting looking tarantula!

@Shelob11 : Being that someone else also mentioned them, I guess so!

@Goomba : Thanks! Sesame Sam also mentioned these.


----------

